# M3 Warranty



## happ2behere (5 mo ago)

Our 2000 M3 with 15K miles has died and needs to be delivered to the Albany service center 8/24
We were told that we would be covering the cost of delivery. It is 90 miles. 
Can someone point me to a copy of the warranty for my M3 that was delivered 8/20
Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

happ2behere said:


> Our 2000 M3...


Ah, the 2000 M3. 












happ2behere said:


> Can someone point me to a copy of the warranty for my M3 that was delivered 8/20





https://www.tesla.com/sites/default/files/downloads/tesla-new-vehicle-limited-warranty-en-us.pdf


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I also found an older version in the Wayback Machine.





__





Wayback Machine






web.archive.org


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Are you trying to fight the delivery charge? I don't think that I've ever known a warranty that pays for you to drive your car to the service center (or have it towed). 
The road side service tended to limit things to 50 miles, AFAIK.


----------



## Rapdka (Dec 6, 2016)

happ2behere said:


> Our 2000 M3 with 15K miles has died and needs to be delivered to the Albany service center 8/24
> We were told that we would be covering the cost of delivery. It is 90 miles.
> Can someone point me to a copy of the warranty for my M3 that was delivered 8/20
> Thanks in advance for any help.


You can view your warranty on your Tesla phone app. Open the app, at the very bottom in Blue, View Detail, select Warranty on the right, select General Coverage


----------

